
LinkedIn's CEO Reid Hoffman Replaced By a VC Crony (02/4/07) - staunch
http://venturebeat.com/2007/02/04/linkedin-loses-its-linked-in-chief-executive/
======
ph
There is an update now on the article. Could be a very wise move.

"Update: Spokeswoman Kay Luo and co-founder Konstantin Guericke have since
responded. Both said the change had nothing to do with the financing. Hoffman
hired a recruiter almost four months ago, and interviewed 72 candidates.
Hoffman wants to build LinkedIn into a multi-billion dollar company, they
said, and realized LinkedIn needed to scale, which means giving more attention
to management issues, something that isnt his strength. His passion is in
the product, said Guericke, rather than in sorting out management stuff.
Nye is a protege of Intuit Chairman Bill Campbell, someone Hoffman respects,
Luo said.

------
staunch
He claims to agree with the move, but considering the timing of that
investment it seems unlikely the decision was his.

If he hasn't quit by '08 I will be surprised. Time to launch a LinkedIn
competitor?

